# Latest Star Trek



## Rasa

I quite liked the "music". Ever since I started studying music for real I always pay attention to it, nomatter if it's elevator music.

Anyways, very supporting soundtrack imo, and used sparcely just to underline what's needed. Written by Michael Giacchino.

Anyone else seen this movie (and paid attention to the soundtrack?)


----------



## PartisanRanger

Seemed like a generic Romantic soundtrack to me. I thought the movie was pretty entertaining, though.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I saw the movie and was a bit dissapointed by the soundtrack. Standards seem to be slipping in movie scores, gone are the days when you could walk out of the cinema with the music going round in your head. The only musical enjoyment I got from the film was the end credits when the old theme tune was used.

Saying that, the soundtrack was the only part of the film I thought needed improving. It had everything; time paradoxes, toxic scorpions and Winona Ryder falling down a cliff (sorry Winona fans but she really is a terrible actress). It just needed a soaring theme tune with leaping horns and pounding percussion. We are sadly denied this simple pleasure these days.


----------



## Margaret

I've heard it was a good movie. But I won't be seeing it. My "Star Trek" bone got worn out quite a while back. I grew up on it. I have every single early novel ever published in the US. Used to haunt the bookstore every time the family went to the mall waiting for a new one. But the franchise wore me out. For a while it was almost a new book a week. And movies and new TV shows. I'm just tired of it. Once in a while I'll reread an old favorite or watch an episode. But that's it.

Oh, and the absolute highlight of my trip to LA was when I accidentally ran into Michael Anasara (Kang as well as a bunch of non-Star Trek roles) and he -- utterly unprompted told me "_You look good!_" This man who had worked with some of the most beautiful women in Hollywood thought that _*I*_ looked good. Even now I can't stop smiling as I think about it. It's the best compliment I've ever gotten in my life.


----------



## Weston

Margaret said:


> I've heard it was a good movie. But I won't be seeing it. My "Star Trek" bone got worn out quite a while back. I grew up on it. I have every single early novel ever published in the US. Used to haunt the bookstore every time the family went to the mall waiting for a new one. But the franchise wore me out. For a while it was almost a new book a week. And movies and new TV shows. I'm just tired of it. Once in a while I'll reread an old favorite or watch an episode. But that's it.
> 
> Oh, and the absolute highlight of my trip to LA was when I accidentally ran into Michael Anasara (Kang as well as a bunch of non-Star Trek roles) and he -- utterly unprompted told me "_You look good!_" This man who had worked with some of the most beautiful women in Hollywood thought that _*I*_ looked good. Even now I can't stop smiling as I think about it. It's the best compliment I've ever gotten in my life.


Last I saw Michael Ansara he was in a few Babylon 5 episodes, and _he _still looked good. Granted that was about a decade ago.

I too thought the Star Trek franchise should have been put to rest with its creator decades ago, but I have to say this movie brought it all back to me if only for a little while. It is VERY well done.

Oh - but was there soundtrack? I didn't notice.


----------



## Margaret

Weston said:


> Last I saw Michael Ansara he was in a few Babylon 5 episodes, and _he _still looked good. Granted that was about a decade ago.


It's been a lot more than ten years since Michael Ansara did Babylon 5. I was so disappointed when they did the spin-off. I'd heard there was going to be a technomage and assumed they'd bring back Michael Ansara to reprise that oh-so-memorable portrayal. But they cast that other guy.

As you read these next paragraphs, just remember you brought it up.......

As far as Michael Ansara looking good...he's always looked good and he still does. What a handsome man. He was 85 or 86 when I ran into him. He was the *best* looking 85 / 86 year old I've ever seen. He defined the term "aging gracefully."

Mind you, he _had_ aged. At one time he must have had an immense physical presence with his height (6'3") and that breadth of his with those broad shoulders and deep chest. That was all gone. He's got a significant stoop. I don't think he's more than 5'10" or 5'11". And he no longer has those exceptionally broad shoulders and chest. There's no longer anything imposing about his size. He used to be dark skinned, hence he kept getting cast as Indians and Mexicans and Arabs. Now he's quite pale. He's a bald as an egg. But he had lost a lot of his hair starting back in the 1970s.

And when he walked --- when Morgan Freeman did "Driving Miss Daisy" he was told when portraying the aged character to "walk like you've got glass balls." That's exactly how Michael Ansara walked, as if he had something very fragile between his legs.

What hasn't changed is his face. It's barely aged at all. He's got the same clear brown eyes under those heavy brows. The skin wasn't sagging and loose so I could see the shape of the face is the same. Most old people lose a lot of the collagen from their lips. But he still had that full mouth. (That mouth of his was always his best feature.) The only real sign of age was he had gotten quite jowly. Otherwise he was as handsome as he'd ever been. (No moustache, but he was always off and on with that.)

His voice is the same. He always had a great voice: deep and rumbling. I so wanted to ask him to use that "angry" voice he used so often in roles. (He was often cast as the angry bad guy.)

He is a little hard of hearing. We were outside talking -- not about his career, though I would have loved to have discussed his career -- we were talking about the neighborhood as I had an appointment to look at the place next door. We didn't talk that long -- he had only come out to collect the papers -- and I heard his wife calling him. But he couldn't hear her so I told him that his wife was calling.

Michael Ansara, by the way, is a very polite, well-mannered gentleman. When you hear about the behavior of some of the actors today, it's just so refreshing to meet someone with such a fine sense of manners.


----------



## Weston

Thanks for that report. I think it is important for us to know that at least a few of the icons we grew up with are alive and well and have dignity.

Sorry to derail the thread, folks. Carry on.


----------

